# [Aporte]Mezclador pasivo para Virtual Dj



## jose96 (Oct 4, 2011)

Bueno pues aqui les dejo un sencillo mezclador pasivo que he diseñado yo para usarlo con el Virtual Dj configurado como external mixer.
El funcionamiento es muy básico y funciona perfectamente.
Si alguien quiere saber como configurarlo con Virtual Dj que postee y le dejo un tutorial,

Un saludo.

P.D.: Dentro de unos dias pondre fotos de como me quedó a mi.


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 4, 2011)

Estaria bien una explicación y unas capturas de la config. Llevo tiempo buscando como hacer una


----------



## mauu (Oct 4, 2011)

lo tenes que configurar para que te salga cada bandeja por un auricular, es decir, que te salgan salidas monos no??
Esta buena la idea pero me parece que conviene hacerla stereo con otra placa de sonido.


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 5, 2011)

mauu dijo:


> lo tenes que configurar para que te salga cada bandeja por un auricular, es decir, que te salgan salidas monos no? . . .



Eso es correcto, tambien se puede hacer en el winamp, y utilizar el plugin Dj helper.


----------



## jose96 (Oct 5, 2011)

Bueno pues aqui os dejo el tutorial sencillisimo de como configurar el Virtual Dj para usarlo con el mixer:

1º- Una vez abierto Virtual Dj hacemos click en donde pone CONFIG

2º- En la pestaña Configurar sonido seleccionamos External mixer y segun hayamos conectado el 
     cable jack-rca al mixer seleccionamos por que canal queremos que saque cada plato

3º-Hacemos click en Apply y ya tenemos listo el Virtual Dj

Un saludo.

P.D.:Un amigo Dj me ha pedido un mixer como este pero quiere un ecualizador de dos bandas, si alguien tiene un esquema sencillo o algo que por favor lo ponga.


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 5, 2011)

Pero sacaria el sonido stereo o mono??


----------



## Mandrake (Oct 5, 2011)

cansi22 dijo:


> Pero sacaria el sonido stereo o mono??



El sonido es monofonico.

La tecnica winamp es tan sencilla:


Ejecute dos reproductores winamp.

Ajuste en cada reproductor, el control de balance a la derecha o izquierda (Right o Left).

Y esos es todo.


----------



## cansi22 (Oct 5, 2011)

Si tengo dos tarjetas de sonido puedo sarcarlo estereo no?


----------



## djwash (Oct 5, 2011)

Si pero NO es necesario tener 2 tarjetas de sonido para sacar dos salidas estereo.

Una pregunta, porque usan un external mixer? es por costumbre o que? pregunto porque cuando empece con esos programas probe de las dos maneras y se me hacia muy incomodo con external, me acostumbre a usar internal mixer y sacar master estereo por la salida de altavoces frontales, y auriculares por la salida de altavoces traseros.


----------



## jose96 (Oct 22, 2011)

yo lo uso por que me he acostumbrado a usarlo y porqe luego en sesion da mejor imagen que si se hace todo con el pc


----------



## djdrako (Nov 14, 2011)

no seas apretado... un mixer baratito te cuesta unos 30 mil pesos.... y si ya eres un djs mas pro una de las total controler de beringer no te bendria mal... este mixer igual se beria mejor si lo fabricas con potenciometros lineales... daria mas pinta.... saludos


----------



## jose96 (Nov 19, 2011)

yo lo contruí con potenciometros deslizantes (no lineales, que no es lo mismo) ya que esto se me ocurrio al ver cuatro potes deslizantes


----------



## amochii (Abr 30, 2012)

El dueño del post me podria explicar el tema del los auriculares??
Gracias



Fotos man subi fotos que no entiendo muy bien el cosito ese.. si???? Genio es lo que estaba biscando..


----------



## jose96 (Nov 29, 2013)

Donde pone phones se conectan unos auriculares para preescucha


----------



## amochii (Nov 29, 2013)

Lo hice sin los HPhones


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

Ya que estan hablando de como sacar el audio por dos canales... che les consultos amigos..  tengo una netebook del gobierno esa de las nuevas y tiene dos salidas de audio  pero noce si se podre configurar para que por una salida salga un plato y por la otra otro plato.. porque me parece que es una sola tarjeta de sonido independiente con solo dos conectores hembra jack 3.5 milimetros... pero teengo duda porque cuando conectas un auricular y el otro le conecto el bafle me da la opcion para habilitar cada salida... quisiera saber si esto se puede.. para poder armarme un mini mixer y asi usarlo con mi equipo


----------



## djwash (Ene 22, 2014)

Blacho dijo:


> Ya que estan hablando de como sacar el audio por dos canales... che les consultos amigos..  tengo una netebook del gobierno esa de las nuevas y tiene dos salidas de audio  pero noce si se podre configurar para que por una salida salga un plato y por la otra otro plato.. porque me parece que es una sola tarjeta de sonido independiente con solo dos conectores hembra jack 3.5 milimetros... pero teengo duda porque cuando conectas un auricular y el otro le conecto el bafle me da la opcion para habilitar cada salida... quisiera saber si esto se puede.. para poder armarme un mini mixer y asi usarlo con mi equipo



Si te da la opcion de usarla como salida se deberia poder. Siempre y cuando sea independiente y ya este activada como salida el Virtual la deberia tomar, es cuestion que pruebes. De mas esta decir que debees tener el driver y aplicacion de audio del fabricante del chip de sonido ya que el VDJ no funciona bien con drivers WDM...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2014)

Blacho dijo:


> Ya que estan hablando de como sacar el audio por dos canales... che les consultos amigos..  tengo una netebook del gobierno esa de las nuevas y tiene dos salidas de audio  pero noce si se podre configurar para que por una salida salga un plato y por la otra otro plato.. porque me parece que es una sola tarjeta de sonido independiente con solo dos conectores hembra jack 3.5 milimetros... pero teengo duda porque cuando conectas un auricular y el otro le conecto el bafle me da la opcion para habilitar cada salida... quisiera saber si esto se puede.. para poder armarme un mini mixer y asi usarlo con mi equipo


 hola Blacho la solucion es esta 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 es barata y tiene buena calidad de audio.o sea que te quedan dos tarjetas la de la maquina la usas como monitor..y esta de salida....en argentina cuesta unos 30 o 40 pesos..y no nesesita driver..... en tu caso si queres podes poner dos que el virtual te lo toma


----------



## djwash (Ene 22, 2014)

locodelafonola dijo:


> hola Blacho la solucion es esta http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xcMOgL0aFSs/TLbEmaFwXxI/AAAAAAAAAO0/KymCuAQp4N0/s320/IMAG0278.jpg http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_xcMOgL0aFSs/TLbFAlQZZKI/AAAAAAAAAO4/47mhZTe2H_8/s320/IMAG0287.jpg es barata y tiene buena calidad de audio.o sea que te quedan dos tarjetas la de la maquina la usas como monitor..y esta de salida....en argentina cuesta unos 30 o 40 pesos..y no nesesita driver en tu caso si queres podes poner dos que el virtual te lo toma



Esa es la mas usada, la placa de sonido USB y es economica seria la mejor opcion si la net se hace la dificil.

No viene al caso, pero no me gusta el sonido de esas placas USB, las usaria solo para auriculares...


----------



## locodelafonola (Ene 22, 2014)

djwash dijo:


> Esa es la mas usada, la placa de sonido USB y es economica seria la mejor opcion si la net se hace la dificil.
> 
> No viene al caso, pero no me gusta el sonido de esas placas USB, las usaria solo para auriculares...


 hola amigo sip... a eso me referia.. a veces las del gobierno se hacen las dificiles.... y sip esa seria la opcion acertada


----------



## Blacho (Ene 22, 2014)

u perfecto desde ya muchas gracias... me voy a comprar esa placa de sonido por usb y asi me armo ese mixer chiquito pero muy bueno. Les agradesco DJWASH y LOCODELAFONOLA


----------

